# 24 Hr Enduro Race. Jackson,NJ



## al sodano (Apr 13, 2008)

Guys check this out. Gonna be great










*The entry form below is sized to print out reasonably well on most printers.*
​*









RC Mercedes AMG DTM C Class - TT01E 2008 Original Teile - PN 58433









RC Cusco Dunlop Subaru Impreza - TT01E - PN 58439









RC Porsche 911 GT3 Team KTR - TT01E - PN 58422









RC Porsche 911 GT3 Cup VIP 07 - TT01E - PN 58407









RC Team Studie GLAD BMW Z4 - TT01E Hatsune Miku - PN 58442







<----slightly shorter wheelbase

RC BMW M3 GT2 2009 - TT01E - PN 58449


----------



## Greg Sharpe (May 12, 2008)

Here's the link to the original thread http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/419635-24-heures-du-jackson-09-25-26-2010-a.html just to see the excitement that's already surrounding this event. (disclaimer: you should continue to enjoy the HT forum :wave: Hi moderators)


----------



## al sodano (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow!!! We have 10 teams already committed !!

This is going to be great. 70 plus racers at Jackson for 24+ hours straight


----------



## jhwnissan (Feb 1, 2010)

Wish I lived close... this thing is gonna be epic. Mad props!


----------

